

Protest SOPA with stopcensorship.js - dugmartin
https://github.com/dougmartin/Stop-Censorship

======
dugmartin
I built this to protest SOPA. Here is a test page:

<http://dougmart.in/stopcensorship/test.html>

------
chrisguitarguy
Doug, this is awesome.

As a WordPress plugin: [https://github.com/chrisguitarguy/Stop-
Censorship/tree/wordp...](https://github.com/chrisguitarguy/Stop-
Censorship/tree/wordpress_plugin)

~~~
dugmartin
I accepted your pull request and added some text about the plugin in the
readme (and fixed a minor typo in the plugin header). Thanks!

~~~
chrisguitarguy
Awesome! Glad I could help!

------
namidark
Awesome idea, might be nice to include a ajax pop over or some type of modal
so they dont have to leave the page to find out what SOPA is ... and maybe a
link with that website that gets you contact with your
senator/congressmen(/women)

------
jrussbowman
<http://www.unscatter.com> I went ahead and added it there. Here's a search
engine showing what the future may be like.

note: I haven't had time to support unscatter.com the past couple months. It's
a side project and I've had a lot going on so some things may be kinda broken.
For example, right now you only get one page of /twitter results. So please
don't take this as advertising a polished project, it's far from not. Just
trying to do my part.

~~~
jrussbowman
The header the script has makes it harder to do a search because it covers the
search bar, here's a link with search results -
<http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=sopa>

* part of a redesign I am planning includes a more traditional search bar in the middle of the page for the home page.

------
erikschoster
I love it, thanks for sharing this. Added to my personal site:
<http://www.hecanjog.com>

------
jgv
Greg Leuch of FFFFFAT has a similar project:

<http://fffff.at/stop-sopa-blackout/> <https://github.com/gleuch/STOP-SOPA-
Blackout>

------
iM8t
Showing some support on my site: <http://www.mja.lv/>

------
joshmanders
<http://www.fffuu.com/> Put it on there for now.

------
freechoice1
Added it to: <http://guavi.com/troubleshooting.html>

------
VeryVito
This is great. Adding it to my sites now.

~~~
VeryVito
<http://www.turdhead.com>

------
apgwoz
My blog <http://sigusr2.net> has it now.

------
beaumartinez
How about putting a link to the repo on the banner as well?

------
dugmartin
It you use this on a site please add the url as a comment.

------
thomasdavis
Showing our support from <http://cdnjs.com> by uploading the script, will
share the link in a few minutes when it's finished.

~~~
dugmartin
I accepted your pull request - the link to the cdn is now in the readme.
Thanks!

------
thomasdavis
The bar probably needs to be fixed

